# [Solved] Huawei worked after installation and doesn't work.

## certem

Hi 

The Huawei modem worked after installation yesterday but today it doen't work today.

The only think that comes to my mind is that I had unplugged the modem yesterday and I replugged it today.

I messed up things a little bit today like trying to remove add symlinks and following the net.eth0 does not exist post but no chance.

In the chrooted environment 

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # ifconfig           

enp0s26f7u5: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.100  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::5a2c:80ff:fe13:9263  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 58:2c:80:13:92:63  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3623  bytes 3758779 (3.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2640  bytes 421925 (412.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp2s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 90:e6:ba:20:8d:67  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 1  collisions 0

        device interrupt 17  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

and 

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 12d1:14db Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0930:6544 Toshiba Corp. Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 Stick (2GB)

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:4f17 Hewlett-Packard Color LaserJet CM1312 MFP

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 045e:00cb Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse v2.0

Bus 008 Device 002: ID 046d:c316 Logitech, Inc. HID-Compliant Keyboard

Bus 008 Device 003: ID 04b4:4100 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Edit: To insert [Solved] I had to remove the word "Broadband" from the title. The Previous title was:  *Quote:*   

> Huawei Broadband worked after installation and doesn't work.

 Last edited by certem on Sat Oct 12, 2013 5:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## certem

I tried to ping google.com in the chrooted environment and it was't working. I put 

```
nameserver 8.8.8.8
```

 in the 

```
/etc/resolv/conf
```

 and it worked. Then I booted the gentoo box and I had internet acccess. After I tried another boot and there was no access. I figured out that the 

```
/etc/resolv/conf 
```

was being resetted by dhpcd. I unmerged dhcpcd and there's no access again.

I have a conclusion. I have to have both dhcpcd and nameerver 8.8.8.8. I'm not sure about my conclusion and yet don't know how to do it.

----------

## massimo

Regarding your DHCP/DNS issue please read Modular Networking.

----------

## dE_logics

This's a modem right?

So I expect you to run wvdial which'll create a PPP interface via which you can connect to the Internet.

----------

## certem

massimo and dE_logics thank you for your suggestions.

In addition to Modular Networking I followed these sources:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-843255.html

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB_mobile_broadband_modem

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PPP

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Huawei_E367#Kernel

I didn' need wvdial.

The problem is solved.

Edit: To insert [Solved] I had to remove the word "Broadband" from the title. The Previous title was:  *Quote:*   

> Huawei Broadband worked after installation and doesn't work.

  and I also put this info to the initial post.

----------

